# Gas smoker conversion to charcoal



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 19, 2017)

I was thinking about converting my Smoke Hollow 44 to charcoal. Has anyone done this before? It seems that all I would need to do is make a custom firebox for the charcoal and remove the gas burners. My biggest concern is regulating the air flow. The bottom is open, should I seal that off with some sheet metal? There are currently 2 side vents, not sure if it would require a BBQ Guru to maintain temps. Any input would be welcome


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2017)

How about some pictures so I know what smoker you are speaking of  ??


----------

